# Too heavy to mount



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

my dh isnt plus sized, but his mare is tall.
he uses this thing, and he likes it:

https://horseloverz.com/session/login/?follow=/order_existing/view/

its called an ez mount. we have had no issues with it.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

It says, page not found. I have the same problem.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

beckers49229 said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to the forum and looking for help. I am currently 5'2 and weigh 230. My horse is an appy and is close to 16HH. I can not get on or off the horse without using a ladder or a tailgate. I'm wanting to go trail riding away from my house, but I cant since I can not get on and off without a ladder. What are some tips and good exercises for getting on and off a horse.


I'm overweight too and find mounting is difficult because of that, and knees that are getting older. At home I use a mounting block. I'm sure my horse appreciates that 

Can you ride with a friend? This way if you need to dismount, the friend can help you mount up again. My friend will hold the off stirrup for me while I climb on a rock or a fence to get back up.

If you do need to get off, walk home and lead the horse. It's good exercise. I've done this before!

Can you teach your horse to lie down? Then you get on and cue him to stand up again.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Is the ez mount the folding stool-type thing? That's not a bad idea - set it on the ground, mount up, then pull the stool up with the attached string, fold it and put it in the bag. The only thing I can see with this is that it won't be high enough to help out (16 hh is pretty tall). If you ride western, beckers, I've seen a couple of extended stirrup ideas (one is hung onto the horn - essentially a stirrup attached to a length of strap; the other is in the stirrup and lets the stirrup down then you return it to neutral position with your foot after your mounted). So, I'm thinking if you combine the stool with the extended stirrup of your choice then you may build up enough height to get an easy mount going.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd go out and make sure you have a stump handy at any locations where you plan on getting off. On trail I always note certain locations there there is a large rock, stump or ditch I can help myself mount with. Until then start building your leg muscles! Also, when your desperate you make it work. I left my phone by the river once. I galloped this 16HH TB back to the river got off and got my phone then when "oh crap, how the hell am I going to get onto the monster." I dropped the stirrup, cinched up tight, grabbed the saddle and climbed my fat @$$ up there. There was NO WAY I was walking back on foot come hell or high water!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Red Gate Farm said:


> ..Can you teach your horse to lie down? Then you get on and cue him to stand up again.


A good thought, Red Gate, but I think that may be hard on the horse as they struggle to get themselves up on their own - never mind saddle and rider added on; plus if you're doing this out on the trail a spot has to be found that is acceptable (ie stone free, soft ground, etc).


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

If you have nice sturdy well fixed fence panels, gates or fences, you can practice your mounting techniques without the horse. I was doing that and it helped a lot with both technique and muscle memory. It isn't the whole answer but it helps a lot:wink:


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Yikes, OP! I'm a little under 5'3". If I had a horse 16h I'd need a fire ladder or a trampoline. My personal favorite is a picnic table, but they can be a bit hard to come by out on a trail.
I have wondered about some of the gadgets...drop-down stirrup or step stool. Seems like there are issues with these so never tried them.
Mounting a horse takes a certain amount of agility, coordination and strength, no matter how you look at it...and no matter what your size. One of my concerns has always been to put the least amount of pressure as possible on the structure of my horse's back while getting myself safely seated. On the trail I always look for a rock, log, stump, or low spot for the horse.
So, I guess, short of gymnastics classes, make sure your horse is trained to stand beside whatever you need to use.
Sorry...this probably isn't very helpful. I wish you success and I fully understand the issue you have. It's frustrating.


----------



## Becka (Aug 6, 2013)

I love the extra stirrup idea. It just drops from a rope or strap? Then pull it up and away you go. That gives you 2 steps up. One in the lower stirrup and thne one into your regular stirrup, no brainer, I LOVE IT! Easy to tuck out of the way when your done with it.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

^^^ But if you have a lower stirrup for your left foot, then you still have a much farther distance to swing your right leg over. My husband talked about this once but with his arthritis it still seemed like a problem to me. Maybe my reasoning is wacky but it does seem like a possible flaw to me.
But I could be wrong. I was once. : )

Maybe someone will post who has actually used one of the things.

Golden Horse has a good suggestion!!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey, Dustbunny, guess what? You're wrong:lol::lol:

I think what they are describing is the staircase or ladder method, you put right foot in dropped down stirrup, then left foot in proper stirrup and mount, saves the whole low stirrup stranded in mid air can't sling the leg over thing!

Or maybe I'm wrong.....:wink:


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

Golden Horse said:


> Hey, Dustbunny, guess what? You're wrong:lol::lol:
> 
> I think what they are describing is the staircase or ladder method, you put right foot in dropped down stirrup, then left foot in proper stirrup and mount, saves the whole low stirrup stranded in mid air can't sling the leg over thing!
> 
> Or maybe I'm wrong.....:wink:


i think the way you explained it is the way i saw it demonstrated once in a video long ago. 

what worries me though, is if you use this easy stirrup and your horse has little/no/mutton withers, and you are a larger sized rider......... that saddle is swinging round the horse's side for sure because ALL the rider's weight is hanging off that side of the saddle while mounting. unless you have the girth tightened to the point where horse thinks he's wearing a corset.......

with a mounting block or even mounting from the ground, at least your weight isn't left hanging the same, eh?


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

OH MY GOSH! I'M WRONG! Well, that's twice...
The ladder method now makes sense. Still seems like a lot of strain on a horse though. One would need to be quick. I'm afraid I'd end up in a tangle with the contraption.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh lordy...I have issues getting on my 13.3hh mare...I feel like a wuss, LOL! Kudos to you on having such a monster sized horse, I kinda wanna see pics 

Okay that's a big of an exaggeration, I actually CAN jump on my horse now. I started jumping on and off a block quickly (Like volleyball players do, to get their verticals higher) and can now jump on my mare bareback. My next goal is my Mom's mare who is closer to 15hh. Though, I gtta say, jumping really does hurt my knees...


----------



## Dogmad (Jul 12, 2013)

Is there a version of the ez up thingie that works with english saddles??? It's the answer to my prayers if there is!!


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

I use a mounting block for my 16 hh appy gelding. But I am 5'9... Still the added extra weight makes it tough to mount, once I skinny up again I should be able to bounce up like I used to. Of course I was younger than...


----------

